# Kraut Bierocks



## ebbutler (Mar 4, 2014)

Made Kraut Bierocks for lunch today.

These meat-and-kraut-mixture filled sweet rolls make a great main dish, and are also great as a snack. They reheat well, so leftovers are also great! 
Original recipe makes 10 servings
1 1/2 (.25 ounce) packages active dry yeast 
1/4 cup white sugar 
2 cups warm water 
4 cups all-purpose flour 
1/2 cup powdered milk 
1 1/2 teaspoons baking powder 
1/2 cup lard 
2 pounds sausage 
1 cup chopped onion 
3 1/2 cups sauerkraut, drained
3 tablespoons prepared mustard 
2 teaspoons salt 
2 teaspoons ground black pepper 
1 cup sweet peppers
Directions
1.	To Make Sweet Dough: In a medium bowl combine the yeast, sugar and water and mix together; let stand 10 minutes. Stir in flour, dry milk, baking powder and lard, then knead mixture for 10 minutes, adding as little flour as necessary. Cover bowl with a damp cloth and let rise in a warm place for 30 minutes, then knead again.
2.	To Make Filling: brown sausage, peppers and onion in a large skillet over medium high heat. Drain extra fat from skillet, then stir in kraut, mustard, salt and pepper and cook for 5 minutes. 
3.	Preheat oven to 350 degrees F (175 degrees C).
4.	Flatten a piece of dough. Place large spoonful of meat filling onto dough and fold over to form a round bun. Lay folded-side-down in a lightly greased 9x13 inch baking dish. Repeat with remaining dough and filling.
5.	Bake in preheated oven for 20 minutes, or until golden brown.
Tried doing the dough in a bread machine. Didn’t work, had to do it by hand.
Baked for 25 minutes. 
Used 2 13X9X2 glass pans. Could use a sheet pan so there is more space between the rocks.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Mar 4, 2014)

Ooh! That looks good.


----------



## DirtyDawg10 (Mar 6, 2014)

Looks real good!


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## JohnT (Mar 6, 2014)

wow! do they look good. How long did they take you to make them?


----------



## ebbutler (Mar 7, 2014)

JohnT said:


> wow! do they look good. How long did they take you to make them?



Two hours, maybe a few more minutes. They were worth the time.


----------



## JohnT (Mar 7, 2014)

Man, I am thinking about trying to make this on sunday.

Is this a "stand-alone" dish or is there something you would normally serve with it?


----------



## ebbutler (Mar 8, 2014)

JohnT said:


> Man, I am thinking about trying to make this on sunday.
> 
> Is this a "stand-alone" dish or is there something you would normally serve with it?



We had oven fries and a green salad with it but fried potatoes, potato chips, potato salad, cole slaw would be good. 

If you don't like spicy, reduce the black pepper!


----------

